# Wanted Pigeons



## rheacary (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if there is anyone interested in giving away any pigeons to a good home.?
I want to star raising pigeons again and get my Grandkids involved.
I used to raise several breeds e.g. ( Homers, Jacobins, Fan Tails, Frill Backs, Swallows, Arkangels, White Kings, Red Cardinals, Tumblers, Rollers, Pouters, and many others.) I have a very nice coop with flight cage attached and will hold upto 300 birds, thats how many I used to have before I became ill.
I'm better now and I believe it would be great therapy for me. and lots of fun and educational for my Grandkids who love animals, they are 10, 12 and 14.
I'm 66. 
I'm on a fixed income so I can't afford a lot of money but I will be willing to pay shipping cost.
Thank you for any consideration on this matter.
Rhea Cary
216 Parkbrook Place
San Diego, CA 92114-7728
619-434-4340


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure there are some available birds for adoption in your area. I will send a PM, to Terry Whatley she may know of someone who can help you with some birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rhea,

We just spoke on the phone .. I'm Terry Whatley in Lake Forest, CA. I would be delighted to have you adopt some of my rescued pigeons. I have racing pigeons, rollers, and some fancies. I'll get a bit of a list and head count together and send it to you. You can let me know what you would like to adopt. Fortunately, we are close enough that I could just drive the pigeons to you. I suspect you may also hear from another member or two here in Southern California that have pigeons for adoption.

Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk board!

Terry


----------

